# Magic trade Gordan Giricek to the Jazz for DeShawn Stevenson



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Magic trade Gordan Giricek to Jazz for DeShawn Stevenson & 2'nd Round Pick*

*Magic trade Gordan Giricek to Jazz for DeShawn Stevenson & 2'nd Round Pick*

Magic Acquire DeShawn Stevenson from Utah (2-19-04).
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Magic_Acquire_DeShawn_Stevenso-100297-66.html

ORLANDO MAGIC:
DeShawn Stevenson & 2'nd Round Pick

UTAH JAZZ:
Gordan Giricek


DeShawn Stevenson:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Um, this would be a good trade for us, i think. Any idea why the jazz is doing this? Giricek is a better shooter from beyond the arc, and him and Kirilenko would probably complement each other well, but Stevenson is more athletic, and knows how to attack the basket more. Even trade on both sides. Magic got more athletic, Jazz got a better shooter.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

i have no clue why the jazz would do this trade.

stevenson fit in pretty well with that jazz team, and they trade him for a player worse than him, and give up a 2nd rounder.

i hope deshawn gets legit playing time in orlando, he may even start and put tracy at the small forward spot. 

the magic got a very young player, remember he came out of high school, who still has *TONS* of potential. he's a good all around player, and is so efficient with his scoring, he'll hardly ever take a bad shot.

the jazz _really_ should have held on to him.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The first quality transaction since signing McGrady.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The first quality transaction since signing McGrady.


Uh..no..

The 1st quality transaction since signing McGrady was trading MnM and Ryan Humphrey for Gordon and Gooden... that trade beats this one by 10x..

And then after that..trading our 2nd rounder for bogans..


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> The 1st quality transaction since signing McGrady was trading MnM and Ryan Humphrey for Gordon and Gooden... that trade beats this one by 10x..


Thats arguable, the way I see it, pending Gooden breaks out of his sophomore slump, the Grizzlie trade got us 1 good player, Gooden. The Jazz trade got us 1 good player, Stevenson.

While it may be harder to get big men than guards, the fact remains that it was only 1 good player recieved in each trade.

In fact, if Gooden keeps playing like he is now and doesnt break out, then I'd much rather have Stevenson. (Fortunatly for us Magic fans, Sophomores are notoriously known to have bad years, and then pick up the pace junior year.)


Lastly, IMO, Good move Gabriel.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is a good trade for the Magic, assuming some sort of rotation can be worked out to get Stevenson some minutes. He's got his reputation as a bust, but he has been a plenty decent player (at least statswise) this season. Giricek just did not look that great from what I saw from him this season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats arguable, the way I see it, pending Gooden breaks out of his sophomore slump, the Grizzlie trade got us 1 good player, Gooden. The Jazz trade got us 1 good player, Stevenson.
> ...


Short term memory I see...Where did we get that Giricek fellow to trade for Stevenson? Oh yeah, the Gooden trade. That would make the Grizzlies trade give us 2 good players.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> That would make the Grizzlies trade give us 2 good players.


lol. sure we did. keep telling yourself that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zeus</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. sure we did. keep telling yourself that.


Yeah OK, was I even saying they were good players? No, he was. I was just using his logic to point out that if Stevenson and Gooden are "good" players, then in the long run the Grizzlies trade got us 2 good players.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm not sure why this trade was done - unless they think that TMac will leave on his player option year. I mean Gordon is a better shooter, and the Magic need to score points. 

Then again, this team has 2 defenders: Hunter blocking shots and TMac defending every player that his teammates miss guarding. 

Getting Rooks could be good - IF this coach knows enough to play him some MINUTES! Maybe he can get more than 1 rebound, as Juwan was able to get that one rebound the other night. How PATHETIC is that for a 6'9" forward???


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Giricek has lots of potential he is a very great shooter and can drive the lane well. Giricek is not selfish he will fit in Utah perfectly. 

Orlando had Giricek always playing SF which is not good defensively since he is only about 6'5. At SG his defense is much better.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Giricek has lots of potential he is a very great shooter and can drive the lane well. Giricek is not selfish he will fit in Utah perfectly.
> 
> Orlando had Giricek always playing SF which is not good defensively since he is only about 6'5. At SG his defense is much better.


giricek was one of the most selfish players on the team..whenever it was a fastbreak 2 on 1 or 3 on 1..instead of giving ane asy basket to someone else..he would take it all the way..sure he would make it but was taking ab ig risk every time...

and also... when magic were up by 12 one game with 4 seconds left in the game..instead of just dribbling the ball the rest of the game... he goes for a wide open layup..your suppose to NOT score when you already have won..but he just does it for no reason.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Giricek is not selfish


Kidding, right?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, Gordon Giricek was swished two key clutch shots over VINCE CARTER in the final minutes and ultimately dominated throughout the whole game tonight. Maybe Sloan's lessons taught him everything that the Orlando staff didn't teach. Wow, it seems like Orlando got ripped off.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

Its amazing what a good coaching staff can do:sigh:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

What are you talking about? He still sucks. I didn't see the game but if what he said is true, that just means the Raptors suck even more. It doesn't mean he's good.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> What are you talking about? He still sucks. I didn't see the game but if what he said is true, that just means the Raptors suck even more. It doesn't mean he's good.


Nah, the Raptors defense was solid and he managed to somehow overcome it.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah the Raptors are pretty tough, they did lose to the Bulls last night at home, just couldn't stop that Big Red Machine. :laugh:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

The only decent coach out there is Frank Johnson and Doc. Doc did not seem to work out this season but i think frank johnson will be... i dunno


----------

